# ESPN problem



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We started a subscription to Sky ESPN sports channel about three months ago and had no problems until about two weeks ago when after about twenty minutes of viewing, the signal became erratic and further viewing became impossible - most annoying when in the middle of an exciting soccer match.
Has anyone else with ESPN had similar problems? I don't really want to start fiddling with the dish alignment as this may adversely affect the other channels (although 99% of them are rubbish).


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We started a subscription to Sky ESPN sports channel about three months ago and had no problems until about two weeks ago when after about twenty minutes of viewing, the signal became erratic and further viewing became impossible - most annoying when in the middle of an exciting soccer match.
> Has anyone else with ESPN had similar problems? I don't really want to start fiddling with the dish alignment as this may adversely affect the other channels (although 99% of them are rubbish).


We started with ESPN at the start of the football season....absolutely no problems. In fact, quite the opposite. Sorry...not the answer you want to hear but it would seem the problem is with your signal. Wish I could offer more.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We started a subscription to Sky ESPN sports channel about three months ago and had no problems until about two weeks ago when after about twenty minutes of viewing, the signal became erratic and further viewing became impossible - most annoying when in the middle of an exciting soccer match.
> Has anyone else with ESPN had similar problems? I don't really want to start fiddling with the dish alignment as this may adversely affect the other channels (although 99% of them are rubbish).


ESPN UK and HD are on Astra2B North Beam, and like other channels on that beam you need a large dish with accurate aim to get consistent reception. According to satellite messageboards, a lot of people are having difficulties with channels on North Beam for the past month or so, as Astra (the satellite operator) apparently has been changing footprint and power output in a bid to give better coverage on the fringe of British Isles (e.g Scottish Islands). Also if your dish is optimised for Astra 2D (BBC, ITV etc), you may need to compromise in order to get the strongest signal from 2B North Beam. If you have a steerable dish, you can move it a few pips when channel hopping (and save it to memory).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will get much better reception of ESPN in Roses than in Marbella, by looking at 2B North Beam footprint.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for that. The dish is motorized so I can probably twiddle it without losing the other channels - hopefully.


----------

